
Facebook reportedly had evidence that its algorithms were dividing people - known
https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/news/facebook-reportedly-had-evidence-its-algorithms-were-dividing-people-but-top-executives-killed-or-weakened-proposed-solutions/articleshow/76014781.cms
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23313007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23313007)

------
LatteLazy
Now we'll get 20 articles from legacy media feigning surprise and acting like
they don't do the exact same thing.

~~~
alpacaillama
I am sorry but this is a terrible argument. Just cause traditional media does
it, its okay for facebook to do it?

We shouldn’t expect better business practices from a tech company and hold
them accountable? What is the point you are trying to make?

~~~
l0gos
I think LatteLazy was criticizing exactly that.

~~~
LatteLazy
Thanks. I wasn't sure how tk reply without being devisive :)

